# Bruckner Recommendations



## weber4760

Hey all,

I have just recently "discovered" the amazing music of Anton Bruckner, and after much searching for a good 9th, ended up choosing the Barenboim, BSO version on Teldec...and have been very happy with it. Now, am looking for a good 8th...and due to the high quality of the Barenboim 9th, am leaning toward the 8th in that same series...any other recommendations...sound clips on Amazon only go so far! 

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Celloman

I've heard the 8th, but I don't remember who performed it. Oh wait...I think it was Furtwangler. An excellent recording.


----------



## lpalokan

I've got yet to discover the 8th and 9th, but whenever you proceed further to Symphony no. 7 by Kurt Masur and New York Philharmonic is a decent choice.

To some extent his music reminds me of music by papa Brahms. May it be that both composers are still too unknown for me?


----------



## BassFromOboe

The Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Bernard Haitink is not a particularly recent version, but it is digital and still highly regarded. It is certainly a favourite of mine.


----------



## linz

I'd stick with Barenboim.


----------



## LouDem

*Bruckner 8th*

I've got a more obscure conductor on RCA Red Seal. I do think that it's worth the detour. It's a live recording (2001) with the Berliner Philharmoniker under Gunter Wand.

Wand is very into Bruckner and this may be the definitive recording.

You can't go wrong either with Wand or with the Berliner Philharmonic.

Out of 10, this recording gets a "10". no lest.


----------



## CTBass

I have Haitink doing all ten of the symphonies. I really enjoy them, Bruckner is up there on my favorite composers. Symphony No. 0, 1, 4,8,9 are my top 5 favorite, but the other 5 are great also.


----------



## Celloman

I've also listened to a recording of the SLSO and the late Hans Vonk doing Bruckner's 7th. It's a very emotional performance, with good sense of phrasing and dynamics. A long symphony, no doubt, but engaging all the way.


----------



## Guest

The best Bruckner 9th that I have heard is 
Columbia S O under Bruno Walter, it is electric.

For the 8th I would go with BPO Karajan, and as a bonus you get Wagners “Siegfried Idyll”

They are both ADD CDs but sound great


----------



## Shane

Any opinions on Bohm's Bruckner?
I have a Best Buy gift card to use up, and they don't have much to choose from. But I did see Bohm conducting Bruckner's 7 I beleive.


----------



## linz

Bohm was generally good at Bruckner, though perhaps Karajan and Jochum were more prolific in preforming him. What is the recording label?


----------



## Shane

My mistake, it is acutally the Bruckner 4 in the Decca Legends series. I wound up buying it yesterday with that gift certificate that I needed to use.
I listened to it once last night. The first impression it left on me was very good. But as with all of Bruckner's "mature" symphonies it takes a few listens to fully digest.


----------



## johnnyx

Celibidache is by far my favorite Bruckner conductor!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The best Bruckner 8th I have heard is the final Karajan version from the late 80s with the Vienna Philharmonic. The best 9th, I would agree, is Bruno Walter with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


----------

